# Hobby electrical



## kenny (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi some time in the past there was problems with the battery charger on the hobby and more important where to get the card repaired i wondered if any one can help me kenny


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Wish I could Kenny.
But I can only assume your van is much younger than mine and a different model. You don't give us much to go on.

Ray.


----------



## kenny (Jun 4, 2005)

*hobby electrical*



raynipper said:


> Wish I could Kenny.
> But I can only assume your van is much younger than mine and a different model. You don't give us much to go
> sorry it is a hobby 700 2005 kenny


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi Kenny

We had fantastic service from Alan at Irridian Industrial who are in Newcastle. Phone No.01912705123. Don't be put off by the "industrial" bit as this man is magic with printed circuit boards. We had serious problems with our 2007 750elc's electronics which were completely solved by this company.

If you Google the Company and look up "case examples" under Caravan Tech, this was our van which he fixed about a year ago. There's even a Caravan Club site not to far away if you choose to make a day of it !

If you know exactly what the problem is however, you might consider sending the PCB by post ?


----------



## kenny (Jun 4, 2005)

*electrical*

if any of you where interested in this thread please see my answer in my last thread kenny


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes, I am also interested in the outcome.

Ray.


----------

